# Roper / Onan help



## mikestraptor (Sep 24, 2013)

I moved onto another project, an older roper not sure on the date im told maybe a 1973 or so. Haviing engine isssues at the moment and not sure if this is the right forum. 
It came with no motor. i picked up an onan but cant figure how to id it. Will the numbers stamped on the outside of the block help at all? Theres no tags and was told it was off a welder or generator. It is blown so im in need of parts. Any help on this would be great. 

BTW the numbers on the block are 3506139 its about a 1 3/8" shaft.


----------



## mikestraptor (Sep 24, 2013)

update: after going through all the damage its too far gone. crankshaft is a mess, grooved to deep and dented where the rod hit it, broken camshaft, broken lifter, 4 seized valves, etc etc. its scrap. 
im going to see a complete and running 20 hp today.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

mikestraptor said:


> update: after going through all the damage its too far gone. crankshaft is a mess, grooved to deep and dented where the rod hit it, broken camshaft, broken lifter, 4 seized valves, etc etc. its scrap.
> im going to see a complete and running 20 hp today.




Yep I would do the same its just easier, and cheaper to buy a good used engine. Let us know how it turns out.


----------

